

Ask HN: Review my Startup -- MyPlenaryIndulgence.com - JohannTetzel

Idle hands are the devil's tools. I had just enough time between switching jobs to play with GWT, AppEngine, Google Charts API and iText PDF library.<p>Here is the outcome:
http://www.myplenaryindulgence.com<p>Web 2.0 implementation of business idea that peaked in early 16th century.<p>At least this time I don't need to worry about the question: "Nice thing, but what is your business model?" 0:-)<p>I would like you to tell me what do you think about it? What kind of experience would you like to have while you are buying an indulgence on line? How far is this web site from it? Am I missing something important? Do you have any other suggestions?<p>Oh yes, I almost forgot. There is a special discount for first 30 customers. You can get 50% off if you type "launch" as a coupon code in the purchase form.<p>Thanks, Johann.
======
JohannTetzel
I have expected more technical advice, but I understand your concern - the
main question is how to make visitors actually take out their wallets and
spend the money.

I am not sure about lowering prices since that would make indulgences less
exclusive.

What do you think about annual subscription? Or some kind of freemium model?

What are your experiences regarding that?

------
Derrek
Huh? What's the point? And what exactly would I receive in return for my $20?
A PDF certificate stating some crap that I won't read.

No thanks. I'll just create my own PDF docs using Old English font or whatever
that was.

And this might have actually been kind of funny if it was actually _intended_
to be a joke. (And minus the part of the $20 fee.)

------
JohannTetzel
My Plenary Indulgence: <http://www.myplenaryindulgence.com/>

------
chinmi
At first I thought it was a joke, and I found it pretty funny.

But you're not joking, so now I'm just disturbed.

------
andhapp
Sorry...I do not understand this really. What is this for? Why would I pay for
it? I am missing somehting...

~~~
dickwad
yes

------
icey
90 bucks for one of these things? I don't think so.

------
DanielStraight
LOfreakingL.

